Ask HN: How can I be more productive in 2020? - carrot
======
wakatime
Build better habits in multiple areas (sleep, entertainment distractions,
work). Better habits give you more time to spend on productive things.

To build a habit of coding more, try a daily goal:

[https://wakatime.com/goals](https://wakatime.com/goals)

------
throwaway8879
Get decent sleep and exercise. Stop reading the news. Spend a day or two away
from computers, and habitat altogether if you're able to.

